# Marine Seeks to Adopt Canine Partner



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

interesting article, anyone know of anything that can be done to help in this case? 

Injured Marine Seeks To Adopt Dog From Afghanistan Before Put To Sleep | Fox News


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

The only thing I know of is _www.*military*working*dogadoption*s.com _


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i read this article earlier. so sad...she just wants her dog. he deserves to go with her.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*More about Max and his Marine handler, Megan Leavey...*

_New York Senator Charles E. Schumer is stepping up to help Megan save Rex. From U.K.'s Daily Mail:_

*'Max is my partner, I love him': The marine blown up with her dog in Afghanistan now fighting to stop the Corps putting him down*

By Laura Pullman
*PUBLISHED:* 09:28 EST, 10 March 2012 | *UPDATED:* 11:11 EST, 10 March 2012 











 Partners: Leavey is determined to be reunited with military service dog, Rex

A woman who served in Iraq for more than three years is now fighting to adopt the German Shepherd who she survived a roadside bomb with.

As a dog handler for the military, Megan Leavey, 28, completed over 100 missions during two six-month tours in Iraq with the military service dog Rex. 
And since being discharged from the military in December 2007 Leavey has campaigned to adopt the bomb-sniffing canine so he can enjoy a civilian life with her in Rockport, New York. 
'Rex is my partner; I love him,' Leavey told Msnbc.com 'We have been through so much together … I’ve spent day and night with this dog. It’s a very strong bond.'
Indeed Leavey and Rex, who she handled since her earliest days as a Marine at Camp Pendleton, California, survived the blast of a roadside bomb in Ramadi in 2006, which took them both out of service.

The pair finished their deployment and then spent almost a year rehabilitating from the injuries they had suffered together.
But now Leavey is struggling to adopt the dog she served her country with for more than three years.
Leavey, whose uniform displays a Purple Heart, a combat valor medal and several other decorations, worries if the military will allow 10-year-old Rex to live out his final years in her comfortable home.









Best friends: The pair served together for more than three years and through two deployments 

Recovered from his war injuries, the military considered Rex a valuable work dog and denied Leavey's early requests for adoption.
However, the German Shepherd, the oldest active service dog at Camp Pendleton, was recently diagnosed with facial palsy, a nerve paralysis which has left him unable to serve.
'As a safety precaution, they don't give all dogs away,' Leavey said. 'The dilemma with me is the minute they say he can't be adopted, because he's sick and because he can't work, they'd have to put him to sleep.









Strong bond: Leavey hopes the military will allow 10-year-old Rex to lead a civilian life now 

'Not because he's too sick to live a good life, but because they can't utilize him so it wouldn't make sense for them to keep a dog they're not going to work at the kennels. I don't want to let that happen.'
Leavey has upped her effort in recent weeks to make the adoption happen before anyone has the opportunity to decide Rex's fate otherwise.









Backing: Leavey's cause is being supported by New York Senator Charles E. Schumer











Explosion: The dog handler and Rex survived a roadside bomb together in 2006

She reached out to local veterans organizations and even contacted New York Senator Charles E. Schumer to help fight her cause. 
Schumer sent a letter to Michael B. Donley, secretary of the Air Force, which oversees the training of military service dogs at Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio. 

In his letter, Schumer details the relationship Leavey and Rex had with one another and credits them with saving countless lives.









Fears: Leavey is worried that Rex will be put down now that he can no longer serve the military due to sickness

'They deserve to be reunited after risking their lives to make sure our troops stayed as safe as possible when traveling roads littered with IEDs,' Schumer said in a statement.
'I'm strongly urging the Air Force to do the right thing, cross the T's and dot the I's so that Rex gets the home he deserves.'
Rex had been on a number missions during his previous tour with Marine Cpl. Mike Dowling, another handler.
Dowling wrote a book published in December 2011, 'Sergeant Rex: The Unbreakable Bond Between a Marine and His Military Working Dog.' He has endorsed Leavey's adoption efforts.

Read more: 'Rex is my partner, I love him': Injured Marine's battle to be reunited with the dog she served with in Iraq | Mail Online


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Correction to previous post:*

*Correction: This should read Rex (not Max)*

*More about Rex and his Marine handler, Megan Leavey...* 
_New York Senator Charles E. Schumer is stepping up to help Megan save Rex. From U.K.'s Daily Mail:_

*'Rex is my partner, I love him': The marine blown up with her dog in Afghanistan now fighting to stop the Corps putting him down*


----------



## Saynt J (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the part in the video that Sen Chuck Schumer sends a letter to the Air Force Secretary about a Marine Corps issue.....


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Senator Circulating Petition to Reunite Iraq Vet with Her Military Working Dog*

*Senator circulating petition to reunite Iraq vet with her military working dog:*

WASHINGTON – U.S. Senator Charles Schumer launched an online petition today to urge the United States Air Force to reunite Sergeant Rex, a military working dog, with his former partner, Iraq War veteran Corporal Megan Leavey, with whom he helped identify and disable roadside bombs in Iraq. Megan Leavey, a former marine, worked with Sergeant Rex to hunt down and disarm improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in Iraq in order to keep American soldiers safe.
Leavey and Sgt. Rex were severely injured when an IED exploded, abruptly ending their tours in Iraq and forcing them into rehabilitation. Since returning to the United States, Leavey has attempted to adopt Sgt. Rex, but she was initially turned down in 2007 since Rex was still deemed able to work. But once it became known that Sgt. Rex, now 10 years old, was unable to work and would soon be retired from service, Leavey renewed her efforts. Leavey, who currently works as a dog handler in Rockland County, has yet to be approved to adopt Rex and is still working through the military bureaucracy to finalize the adoption.
Last week, in a letter to the Secretary of the Air Force, Michael B. Donley, Schumer urged him to expedite the process to reunite Rex and Leavey as quickly as possible, particularly because the dog is already 10 years old and in declining health. To further the cause of reuniting these two war heroes, Schumer today launched an online petition drive, dubbed ‘Saving Sgt. Rex’ to generate public support for the effort. Schumer urged New Yorkers and Americans across the country to sign the petition, which can be found at his website,www.schumer.senate.gov.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Why did Schumer go to the Air Force for a Marine?
Hope there is a logical explanation.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Lakeland AFB oversees placement of retired military dogs for all branches, including the Marines.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ingrid said:


> Lakeland AFB oversees training of military dogs for all branches, including the Marines.


Thank you, does that include dogs at Camp Pendleton?
It must, since you said 'all'.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm assuming so since Lakeland AFB's military dog adoption site does list available retired canines at other locations as well their own.


----------



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm so glad to see this here. I came to see if I could post it but I'm glad someone beat me to it. I'm cross posting it, but I'm baffled why I have to. Why would any sane person want to keep these two apart? The bad press it's giving the military is making it look even worse. You'd think after the fiasco of the soldier killing all the civilians they'd want to pull something nice out of their hat to make themselves look less like sociopath jerks. I'm just hoping that since this is getting huge coverage that it will happen.

But now I worry about the dogs who don't have someone to fight for them. I work with veterans and they feel that their dogs are soldiers too. Why don't they rate honorable discharges the same as the human warriors?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't understand why they wouldn't let her adopt the dog because it's sick. The military working dog a friend of mine adopted was retired due to age and medical problems and he gives her medications for a pancreas issue and some back problems. ????


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hate to throw a cloud over this story BUT is this just a case with Megan Leavey not being patient & expecting this process to happen on her time?

I would assume the military has checks & balances that have to be followed before working dogs can be adopted out. Megan Leavey is a civilian now & this dog would be living in the civilian world.

I'm sure he has to be evaluated before he's even considered for adoption regardless if she was his handler while on active duty.

I don't know...I just feel like I'm missing something here & there's more to the story than just the mean old military not playing nice.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I signed cant hurt to let people know that military dogs are not equipment and should be given a chance. Just signed cause I support that .

Im sure its been stated the Air Force runs the training of dogs for all branches but the decision lies in their command or at least thats what the specail on the dogs at lackland stated.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Some good news: Rex has been released to his handler!*

A petition campaign actively helped by GSD list members, along with media attention has ensured the US Military made the right decision - instead of putting Rex down.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Ingrid said:


> *Some good news: Rex has been released to his handler!*
> 
> A petition campaign actively helped by GSD list members, along with media attention has ensured the US Military made the right decision - instead of putting Rex down.



EXCELLENT news  

dw


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Former marine wins fight to adopt retired bomb-sniffing dog | MNN - Mother Nature Network


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Hate to throw a cloud over this story BUT is this just a case with Megan Leavey not being patient & expecting this process to happen on her time?
> 
> I would assume the military has checks & balances that have to be followed before working dogs can be adopted out. Megan Leavey is a civilian now & this dog would be living in the civilian world.
> 
> ...


 
Prior handlers/current handlers have first right of claim to a dog who will be retiring. Dogs who go to civilians (with no prior police or military experience) are last on the list to be considered. Rex would be allowed to go to her because she's a previous handler who has worked with that particular dog. The adoption process can go on for weeks for retired MWDs. The problem this particular adoption was facing was not so much that the dog would need to be screened (BTW he's already been screened for suitability before retirement is usually even considered) but his health, being the facial paralysis. They would put him to sleep without a second thought to whether someone wanted him or not simply because thats how they're able to do that. Because so much of the situation became known to the general public and those willing to put up a fight on their behalf is probably the only reason the military chose to adopt him out to her. Generally dogs who have some form of paralysis and get retired for it, never make it to having a chance at being adopted because its viewed as passing on the problem. Its more cost effective to euthanize the dog than keep them around paying for food and medical care until the dog is placed for adoption and rehomed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ah-ha. Thanks for the info. I am glad to hear this outcome



KZoppa said:


> Prior handlers/current handlers have first right of claim to a dog who will be retiring. Dogs who go to civilians (with no prior police or military experience) are last on the list to be considered. Rex would be allowed to go to her because she's a previous handler who has worked with that particular dog. The adoption process can go on for weeks for retired MWDs. The problem this particular adoption was facing was not so much that the dog would need to be screened (BTW he's already been screened for suitability before retirement is usually even considered) but his health, being the facial paralysis. They would put him to sleep without a second thought to whether someone wanted him or not simply because thats how they're able to do that. Because so much of the situation became known to the general public and those willing to put up a fight on their behalf is probably the only reason the military chose to adopt him out to her. Generally dogs who have some form of paralysis and get retired for it, never make it to having a chance at being adopted because its viewed as passing on the problem. Its more cost effective to euthanize the dog than keep them around paying for food and medical care until the dog is placed for adoption and rehomed.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Received this today.......

Dear Mr. A######:

We did it! We just got word from the United States Air Force and Marines Corps that Sergeant Rex is coming home to his best friend, Marine Corporal Megan Leavey. This wouldn’t have happened without you and the over 20,000 Americans who signed our petition, tweeted, posted the cause to their Facebook pages and brought overall awareness to our effort to reunite these two American heroes. I can’t thank you enough for joining the effort.

Corporal Megan Leavey and her military working dog, Sgt. Rex, served two tours of duty together in Iraq in some of the most dangerous conditions in the world. On a daily basis they searched for and identified roadside bombs and other improvised explosive devices (IEDs) that were targeting our soldiers in Iraq. While millions of dog lovers across the country develop deep bonds with their ‘best friends,’ the bond forged between Corporal Leavey and Sgt. Rex is one that few of us will ever know. That is why it was so important to me that they be reunited, particularly now that Sgt. Rex is ten years old and can no longer serve. 

I can think of no better ending to a story that inspired a nation than the news that Sgt. Rex will be coming home to his best friend, Corporal Leavey.

We should extend our thanks to the Unites States Air Force and Marine Corps for moving so quickly to ensure that Sgt. Rex gets to live the rest of his life in a home with someone who cares for him as much as Corporal Leavey.

While the cause of reuniting Corporal Leavey and Sgt. Rex has inspired a country, there are hundreds of military working dogs, like Rex that also will one day need to come back to caring homes. This is why I am a supporter of Canine Members of the Armed Forces Act (S. 2134) which seeks to streamline the adoption of the military working dogs after they retire and improve veterinary care for them at no expense to taxpayers.

Thank you again for all your support in this effort. Now it’s time for Megan and Sgt. Rex to adjust to their new life together in New York. Again, thank you so much for your support.


Sincerely,

Charles E. Schumer
United States Senator


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)




----------

